# Is $20 for a 50lb bag of pool filter sand too high?



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I can get it here in texas at leslie's pool suppy for 12 bucks per 50 lbs. At walmart apparently it's an average of 7 dollars per bag nation wide. Look at walmart and pool shops. They are bound to have it. If not in the store front, on a pallet in the back room (where I found mine) just ask.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

Dang, I did not even think of Walmart. Thanks! I have to go there and return some T8 bulbs so I will nick two birds with one stone. 

I thought that local fish store owner was trying to violate my wallet. :icon_evil


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> Dang, I did not even think of Walmart. Thanks! I have to go there and return some T8 bulbs so I will nick two birds with one stone.
> 
> I thought that local fish store owner was trying to violate my wallet. :icon_evil


The LFS is always going to have to sell at a higher price compared to places that sell in volume.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Where i live its $60 per 50lb bag....So count your self lucky!!


----------



## discusmaniac (Oct 24, 2010)

I am not able to find coarse sand in leslie pool supply store. I drove all the way to the shop but returned back empty hand. I wonder where I can get some coarse sand.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

discusmaniac said:


> I am not able to find coarse sand in leslie pool supply store. I drove all the way to the shop but returned back empty hand. I wonder where I can get some coarse sand.


Try googling Red Flint sand. Although, if you order it online it's going to be pricey due to shipping, but maybe they can direct you to a local place to get it.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Other "non-pool-supply" sources for filter sand you can find locally are Lowes and Home Depot. And don't forget to check "paver sand", another coarse sand in large bags at home improvement stores.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

$8.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

i got mine at a local hardware store for $7.00. it was originally 9 but had a hole in it so i talked them into doing it for 7. only missing 5 lbs of sand from it...


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Try googling "white silica pool filter sand".


----------



## vickieszoo (Mar 15, 2010)

A few months ago when I set up yet another tank, I learned that it's hard to find pool filter sand in the winter. I went to Lowe's and bought what's called Handy Sand. It's pure silica and works great. The best part... only $4.50 for 50lbs.


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

I just bought 2, 50lb bags yesterday from a pool supply store for $9 a bag...


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

vickieszoo said:


> A few months ago when I set up yet another tank, I learned that it's hard to find pool filter sand in the winter. I went to Lowe's and bought what's called Handy Sand. It's pure silica and works great. The best part... only $4.50 for 50lbs.


the depot too same price


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i get mine for $8 for 50 lbs, guess im lucky. mine is a nice color too, ive heard reports of people having pfs that is super bright white


----------



## phorty (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm in Chicago as well, and bought Quickrete medium grade silica sand $4 for a 50 pounder at Home Depot. I like the grain size but it is too white in my opinion.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i bought my 50 lbs pool filter sand at leslie's for $8 i think. it's lite "beach" color.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

i get mine for 5$ for 50 lbs lol.


----------

